# MSP Vision Requirement



## 9X19 (Jun 17, 2012)

I've been searching the forums and can't seem to find anything on MSP specific. Does anyone know if there is a specific vision requirement for MA Troopers. I know the MA civil service for Municipal PD's is 20/100 uncorrected and 20/20 corrected.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Here's a picture of the Col. in a meeting with the CAT team. You should be fine.


----------



## FourInchFury (Jun 26, 2013)

*From the MSP handbook M.G.L. chapter 941 page XVI paragraph 7, "If the above picture turns you on even at 15 beers deep, Lasik or PRK surgery is required."


----------

